# Water Pump Recommendation Pls



## NVES (Apr 21, 2010)

Hello,

Here's the setup, the RO tank is downstairs in the basement, and the sump is underneath the tank - max head height is 10-12'. This pump's job is to auto-top-off the system. The pump we bought last less than 3 months, not sure if the pump failed or if failed in this application. The pump is an Aqutec 550 series super flow.

Can anyone recommend a better pump, something that will last the test of time - any help is greatly appreciated.


Thanks,
Aaron


----------



## FrankS (Dec 11, 2013)

I have my RO in the basement and pump to my mainfloor. My setup is only about 1 month old but seems to be working fine. I pump from my holding tank using a maxijet 1200 to a 5 gallon plastic water bottle that is about 5 feet up and 10 feet horizontally away from the reservoir. I have a Tunze Ozomolator, so I drilled a hole in the side of the 5 gallon container and dropped in the pump and pump up the water (about 3-4 feet) plus 4-5 feet horizontally to my sump. Every 2 days I top off the water bottle. Works like a charm! (and I don't have to worry flooding)


----------



## fesso clown (Nov 15, 2011)

Probably a bit expensive but a Litremetre would be what I would get (if I had your requirements and I had the cash).
http://spectrapure.com/LiterMeter-III-Water-Exchange-Module

EDIT: the pump I linked to might not be the correct Litremetre model for you application.


----------



## fury165 (Aug 21, 2010)

fesso clown said:


> Probably a bit expensive but a Litremetre would be what I would get (if I had your requirements and I had the cash).
> http://spectrapure.com/LiterMeter-III-Water-Exchange-Module
> 
> EDIT: the pump I linked to might not be the correct Litremetre model for you application.


+1 on a litermeter and you are correct, that isn't the right one. For that one, you have to start with the base unit that has the computer in it 
http://www.bulkreefsupply.com/litermeter-iii-dosing-pump.html

This is the standalone ATO unit
http://spectrapure.com/DOSING-TOP-O...op-Off-System-UPLC-II-Liquid-Level-Controller

Either way, the pumps can pump up to 60ft.


----------



## NVES (Apr 21, 2010)

Any other suggestions - I need to replace this pump asap.

Thanks,
Aaron


----------

